# Brinkmann Pitmaster Deluxe mods w/ Qview



## smokemifugotem (Oct 27, 2009)

So i was getting bored this afternoon, and so i decided to get to work with some mods that i have been meaning to do for a while. The first thing i needed was some stainless steel. Luckily, my dad just bought a surgical table for the hydraulic units, and had no need for the s.s. top. Free s.s.!!!!  I got enough out of it to do several mods, and re-configure them if necessary. The first mod i wanted to do was to line the bottom of my burn box for a longer life. The other mod i accomplished today was to install a heat baffle, and tuning plates. All it took was a 4 1/2" angle grinder and a marker. Here are a few pics to show you where i got the s.s from, and the mods in place. If anyone has  any suggestions as to what else i can do to better my pitmaster, please let me know. I already extended the exhaust port to the level of the grate. 

This is whats left of the operating table. Still some very nice s.s. that i will take off before the frame goes to the recycler.

One of the 3 panels of s.s. i got off the table.

making a template of the curve of the inside of the drum. Luckily, there was already a hole in the s.s in the middle. I used it as a reference, and also utilized it to bolt the heat shield to the body of the smoker. 

The s.s. insert for the firebox.

The inside of the ecb before mods.

And the inside, after heat shield and tuning plates are installed. 
Again, if anyone has any other suggestions... im all ears!!! and i have plenty of s.s. left.


----------



## fire it up (Oct 27, 2009)

Looks great so far, congrats on the free metal, can't beat that deal!


----------



## smokemifugotem (Oct 27, 2009)

No you cant!!! I also picked up whats left of a new small fireplace that i am robbing the burner out of so i can install an afterburner. My dad works in propane, so i have a great supply of parts and pieces at my disposal. I have one 50 gal. that i am in the process of converting to an upright and two 250's one on a trailer. Not sure what i want to do with them yet. He also has a 2000 gal. that he said i could have if i can figure out what to do with it.....


----------



## fire it up (Oct 27, 2009)

Open up a restaurant and feed the neighborhood, that's a BIG TANK!


----------



## smokemifugotem (Oct 27, 2009)

I know!! the thing looks more like a submarine than a smoker. We have a trailer that it sits on.. and i am currently working on ideas.. something along the lines of a self contained.. wood storage, firebox, and reverse flow mega smoker with a living room!! It sits in the graveyard of tanks that he has.. not very often one that size comes around he says.. but he has a multitude of odd shaped.. extremely thick 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 that are all ripe for the picking!! There are definitely some odd shaped 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  in the yard that I have never seen before. Not your run of the mill 250. But he has a few of those too....


----------



## rickw (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice looking mods. I'd love to find an old 250 gal tank, your one lucky dude.


----------



## smokemifugotem (Oct 27, 2009)

Man.. if you were a few states closer, id drive one to you!! Just for a reason to take a road trip, and eat some bbq!!!  Sorry Rick...


----------



## rickw (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice thought. If ya ever make it out this way you'd be more than welcome to stop by for some Q.


----------



## badlands1 (Jun 16, 2014)

I just picked up one of those today for $50. I need to do those mods you did as the previous owner just used as is a couple times and decided he didn't like it and just used his propane GOSM. Score for me!! Now to scrounge some SS! thanks for the pics, it will make my job a bit easier.


----------

